# General Issues and Bugs Non ROM Related



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I notices that there is no bugs thread just for normal Bionic users. I figured I'd start one. I received a replacement Bionic on the 27th and immediately rooted it but I haven't Flashed any ROM, it came with the new 5.5.893 (or whatever) already installed. I went to bed last night and when I woke up this morning my phone was completely frozen on a black screen and required a battery pull to get it back, also my extended battery was full last night and I woke up to 20% after my battery pull and I have no idea why this happened. Luckily I didn't have to work today because I'm sure my alarm would not have gone off. This has never happened to me before, well maybe once on Liberty but it was a test build.
SUMMARY: For some reason my phone locked up in the middle of the night and something tore up my extended battery, it was just a black screen until the battery pull, stock rooted setup. Any Ideas?


----------



## Nicelysedated (Dec 24, 2011)

I've noticed if I leave bluetooth on, it will always end up as the number 1 battery drain. My guess would be a back ground app locked your phone up. Try uninstalling recently installed apps if it happens again.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Something used up all the resources of the bionic. It would have to be an on going process because you could not end it by going home, back, etc. If it is using all your resources and it happens to be using data then your extended battery could be that low but that is still not very likely. There is no real way of knowing exactly what happened.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Is the extended an oem moto battery from a reliable source? Sounds like a dud.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

